# Liveries close to Liverpool?



## vingupingu (14 February 2016)

Hi!
I moved to Liverpool to attend university in September last year, and am looking to bring my horse (most likely) in September this year. Ideally we're looking for somewhere he can be turned out with other horses, and a decent sized arena.
Also I don't have a car so am dependent on bus/rail. Any suggestions?


----------



## Ellevis (16 February 2016)

Hi!  I'm not aware of any livery yards right in the city centre, but there are some not too far away.
Bullens farm is in Kirkby which is the closest station - it would be approx a 20 min train ride away,  first from Liverpool central - Walton, and then a change to the Kirkby train, not too sure about the buses in that area but think the nearest stop would be a 20 minute walk away from the livery yard.
If you were willing to go slightly further afield, there are more yards towards ormskirk/maghull/southport area, one that springs to mind is Abbey Stud in Maghull as it's right by a bus stop, this would involve a 25 minute train journey to maghull, a short bus ride on the 231 to the Weld Blundell pub and a 10 minute walk to the yard, alternatively you could jump on the 300 bus here to southport for 2 minutes down the road and get off at a stop adjacent to the road the yards on!  (sorry very detailed i know the area well ) 
Oooh actually just remembered Ashtons, this would be easy - 25 min train to Maghull, then 5 min bike ride down the road to Ashtons, or there may be a bus but not sure about this, you can PM me if you need any more help


----------



## vingupingu (1 May 2016)

Looks like he won't be joining me just yet after all, but thanks for the reply! I'll check those out and hopefully next summer I'll get my buddy over here.


----------

